# Shrimp imitator



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

What is the absolute most lifelike shrimp imitator on the market? 
Is there a good shrimp crankbait?
Is there a good crab crankbait?


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I don't often use crankbaits, so I wouldn't attempt to help you there, but I have good results with Gulp shrimp on various jigheads and DOA shrimp. The Gulp comes in a scented liquid that you can get refills for and the DOAs have attractant added during their manufacturing. Hope this help, good luck.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Anyone ever tried a lure called a CW Crab?????
The DOA doesn't seem to fall slow enough to be natural to me in shallow water. It like its just a weighted stick. Gulp Shrimp are ok. I am a bass fisherman and for me to get bit when the fish has been pressured it must look ultra natural. Also has anyone ever used jigging spoons? They are deadly in the resevoirs where I am.


----------



## Hewes your daddy? (Mar 9, 2009)

Try the Rage tail crab made by Strike King. Can be rigged in a number of ways, depending on the presenation you need. I believe Bass Pro sells them.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

That Strike King Rage shrimp is awesome looking. Just what I was looking for thanks.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

minkmaster said:


> Anyone ever tried a lure called a CW Crab?????
> The DOA doesn't seem to fall slow enough to be natural to me in shallow water. It like its just a weighted stick. Gulp Shrimp are ok. I am a bass fisherman and for me to get bit when the fish has been pressured it must look ultra natural. Also has anyone ever used jigging spoons? They are deadly in the resevoirs where I am.


DOA's can be rigged to slow sink. Some of them have a black weight that is pushed into the body of the shrimp that can be removed. DOA also makes an insert rattle that has 3 or 4 small beads in it for sound but has an air pocket sealed inside that effects the lure depth for slow sink.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Something like this, you all ever try it????? http://www.binkspoons.com/products-page/binks-pro-series-spoons Deadly on anything that eats a shad. I can't see how what eats a mullet would be that much different.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Bink Spoons are gonna get down too fast*

These suckers sink like---well, a sinker. Solid lead. Deeper water baits.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

*Binks Spoon*

In shallow water yes, but I have caught fish in as shallow as 25 feet on them. And have casted them and jerked them eracticly off bottom in a horizontal fashion. Kills the walleye, stripers, whites, and Kentucky bass.


----------



## traqem (Mar 10, 2009)

*Shallow*



minkmaster said:


> In shallow water yes, but I have caught fish in as shallow as 25 feet on them. And have casted them and jerked them eracticly off bottom in a horizontal fashion. Kills the walleye, stripers, whites, and Kentucky bass.


As shallow as 25 feet? That would nearly be the deepest hole in the entire bay. You'll be fishing these lures between 1 to 7 feet or so.


----------



## archcycle (Sep 1, 2009)

I've had some luck with gulp shrimp under a cajun thunder over grassbeds. You can get good action on then by cutting off the tail and rigging them backwards.


----------

